# Varadero Sale



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Local Pickup Only
- Imitator (Varadero)
-Line/Origin - Understory Line 
-Age - a year old
-Quantity - 0.0.2
One of them is a probable female. 

Local Pickup Only
- Imitator (Varadero)
-Line/Origin - Understory Line 
-Age -3-4 months
-Quantity - 0.0.1

TAKE All for three for 170$ 


Pm in interested or Email me at [email protected]


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Pending!!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Sold!!!

(10 characters)


----------

